# Introduction



## Terry Klassen (Mar 14, 2011)

Hello Brothers of Texas, I am Terry Klassen from Kamloops, BC Canada Lodge #10.


----------



## jhodgdon (Mar 14, 2011)

Hey brother


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Mar 15, 2011)

Welcome to the community!


----------



## MikeMay (Mar 15, 2011)

Welcome to the MoT!


----------



## jawclayton (May 1, 2011)

*Hello*

I am Jim West from Hope 150 in Hope, IN.  I was WM in 2003.


----------



## Beathard (May 1, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## JTM (May 3, 2011)

welcome to the boards.


----------



## dej1002551 (May 8, 2011)

*Rw daniel e jonas pddgm*

Hello from middletown, ny 10940.   Im a member of hoffman lodge 412.


----------



## jwhoff (May 8, 2011)

Welcome brother!


----------



## Bro. Brad Marrs (May 8, 2011)

Welcome aboard brethren!


----------



## Jacob Johnson (May 11, 2011)

welcome to MoT!


----------



## Geeksgalore (May 17, 2011)

*Fraternal greetings brethern*

My name is Hogan Courrier from Madoc/Marmora/Tweed Lodge #48  I am very happy to be here and looking forward to participating in this forum


----------



## robert leachman (May 18, 2011)

Welcome!
Where is your lodge located?


----------



## jwhoff (May 18, 2011)

Welcome brother.


----------



## songdogshooter41 (May 22, 2011)

Hello Brothers; my name is Ephraim Gillming and i am currently Jr. Warden in James L. Eatmon :: # 294 in Kimball, Nebraska.  I am also a 32• out of Alliance Valley Scottish Right, and the "acting" Worshipful Patron of Truth Chapter OES also in Kimball. I am glad to find a place where we can all learn and meet on the level!


----------



## jwhoff (May 22, 2011)

Welcome brother.  Keep us posted on the goings on in Nebraska.


----------



## Jacob Johnson (May 23, 2011)

Welcome to the boards, brother! glad to have ya. I've always wanted to live in BC.


----------



## GCT (May 25, 2011)

Hi, I want to send you all a fraternal greetings from the lodge Luz de Oriente #64 under the jurisdiction of the Gran Logia Mexicana del Estado de Texas in the Or.'. of Houston, Tx.

Gerardo Cortes M.'.M.'.
Sec.'.


----------

